

Internet2.0 - dreamingforward

The Internet is modeled on a legacy server-centric topology, both in its assignment of IP addresses and its reliance on DNS for anchoring content.  All the content now is being generated on local and mobile personal machines.  I contend that a true p2p internet needs to flip the top three (four?) layers of the OSI model and remove them from the traditional monolithic stack.  No longer an "Application" layer at the top, but a content-layer right at the boundary of the "physical" network.  On top of that a new comprehensive presentation layer for navigation, expanding on the 2.3-dimensional HTML Web into a true 3-d web, solving once and for all the problem of separating user/source ranking with item/content ranking that plagues every community site once it gets to a million users.  The session layer now would be on the top, with the vector of interest from the user downward, no longer from the (expensive) server stack upwards.
======
dreamingforward
See also <http://github.com/theProphet/Social-Garden>. Since the project works
from a unified model of information (see the pangaia wiki), it's not far away
from a pretty good prototype.

